# Custom door panels for my Durango



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

So here's the start of the door panels. Hope to have them resined by the end of the night. Speakers will mount from behind so all mounting hardware is hidden. I probably could have fit more speakers in there but I didn't want it to start looking like ass. I think 4 in each door should be enough.























































Here's a few more. got one wrapped, the other I will do this week. I needed an extra set of hands and couldn't get anyone to help so the wrapping looks a little sloppy no wrinkles but too much CA glue. I may just redo that one too.





































More to come...


----------



## sq_up (May 5, 2008)

Damn what a good works here


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I didn't see any vinyl pics but looking good so far....I've toyed w/doing dual or quad 6.5s in my Grand Voyager doors (single 6.5" Silverflutes currently) but have no time right now and lack or extra funds is a close second


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

man, I hope turns out well. It looks great so far.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Uhmmmm... HOLY ****!!!

Enough said 

Ge0 (Gen 2 Durango owner)


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I figured I'd be getting flamed for posting a non sq install on here but whatever, this is my show truck. Once this is done my Denali is getting SQ'd out with morel and audison


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> Thanks guys. I figured I'd be getting flamed for posting a non sq install on here but whatever, this is my show truck. Once this is done my Denali is getting SQ'd out with morel and audison


 Obviously the "SQ Police" haven't found this one yet!
Give 'em time.... 

Looks great BTW!
Looking forward to seeing this one finished....

Mark


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

well this is an SQ forum. What is with this rash of new people posting non SQ stuff?


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

bobditts said:


> well this is an SQ forum. What is with this rash of new people posting non SQ stuff?


****. does it really matter.? WIth all the bs going on around here lately, can this forum afford to lose any more members.? Or just keep scaring away new ones from posting up. I guess you are the end all answer to what qualifies as SQ nowadays... Why dont you establish criteria for what can be documented on the forum then?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

bobditts said:


> well this is an SQ forum. What is with this rash of new people posting non SQ stuff?


Do you not enjoy seeing a well built install? Im sure many members on here enjoy seeing others work whether it be SQ, SPL, or just a nice daily system. Maybe you'll like my next install better



kwhitelaw said:


> ****. does it really matter.? WIth all the bs going on around here lately, can this forum afford to lose any more members.? Or just keep scaring away new ones from posting up. I guess you are the end all answer to what qualifies as SQ nowadays... Why dont you establish criteria for what can be documented on the forum then?


well said


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm partly with Bob. It's nice to see sq installs in an sq forum. 

Having said that, I still appreciate nice work.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

I do enjoy well built, but so far Your door install is not what I would consider "well built". attatching 4 midranges (6"s?) to the door panel is not going to be very sturdy. You should have mounted the "baffle" to the door metal and built the door panel around it.


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm partly with Bob. It's nice to see sq installs in an sq forum.
> 
> Having said that, I still appreciate nice work.


yah, but is it that hard to just click back and exit the thread.? I enjoy coming here because I find the install section is like fiberglassforums, only with better gear. So seeing build pics is refreshing, even if its not something I would ever do.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Let's all quit dumping in this guy's thread.

I suggest if anyone wants to really get into a heated battle, do it in OT. 

- Erin


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm partly with Bob. It's nice to see sq installs in an sq forum.
> 
> Having said that, I still appreciate nice work.


And I agree.. this is an SQ Forum, but at the moment, if it wasn't for all these SQL,SPL threads, it would be a bit boring around here..
There doesn't seem to be many updates on the SQ systems, like BigRed, Doitor, Milox, even yours Bikinpunk.. so I guess we're lucky to have these guys posting their builds... 

I say let them post, their techniques are probably learnt from all the SQ guys anyway...

Mark

EDIT: you're right Bikinpunk, leave this thread alone.. Sorry to OP for off topic


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

workin on mine today. bear with me guys


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bobditts said:


> I do enjoy well built, but so far Your door install is not what I would consider "well built". attatching 4 midranges (6"s?) to the door panel is not going to be very sturdy. You should have mounted the "baffle" to the door metal and built the door panel around it.


I hate to say it but I agree. Please, I'm not trying to bash the installer but if you post pics and ask for an opinion you should expect positives and negatives. I'd like to see what it looks like farther along in the build process but so far I don't think that was the right way to go. This is just my opinion. It doesn't mean I'm wrong or right.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I feel that this is an Install Gallery, meant to showcase peoples installs regardless of SQL or SPL. Personally, I look forward to reading these peoples install threads and it is a huge inspiration to get new ideas and talk about current install issues. I say keep the installs section open, and leave the DIYaudio sections to the SQ discussions.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I feel somewhat like a hypocrite because I posted a vehicle of mine with 6-10's in it in this forum, however that was for show and it was an SQ vehicle... I didn't run the 10's for SQ I ran a pair of JL 6W0's under my front seats for that purpose and used the 10's to gain SPL points and impress people/judges/showcase my install abilities.

Don’t get me wrong… I love to see installs, especially nice ones, but I have to agree with others if it is not a SQ vehicle/install I don’t really think it has a place on this site… Maybe a sub forum (which I am not sure I agree with having) or in OT but things like this are just getting away from this being a SQ specific site.

My 2 cents


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Personally, if it's a good looking solid install I don't really care if it's an SQ or SPL install. I just like to look at good quality work. Of course I prefer a nice SQ system but that's just me. Also, on my previous comment about this install...the end result might look ok, I'm not so sure it will, but I think he will definately have sound and structual problems. I put only one 6" MB in my door, mounted to the panel and it gave me all sorts of problems. Rattles and little buzzes every now and then. It will get rebuilt with the driver mounted to the door itself before my next show. Again, just my two cents.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Changes are coming to help aid the confusion. Until then we (the mods) wont be moving/deleting any of these threads until specific rules are set in place.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

bobditts said:


> I do enjoy well built, but so far Your door install is not what I would consider "well built". attatching 4 midranges (6"s?) to the door panel is not going to be very sturdy. You should have mounted the "baffle" to the door metal and built the door panel around it.






customtronic said:


> I hate to say it but I agree. Please, I'm not trying to bash the installer but if you post pics and ask for an opinion you should expect positives and negatives. I'd like to see what it looks like farther along in the build process but so far I don't think that was the right way to go. This is just my opinion. It doesn't mean I'm wrong or right.





customtronic said:


> Personally, if it's a good looking solid install I don't really care if it's an SQ or SPL install. I just like to look at good quality work. Of course I prefer a nice SQ system but that's just me. Also, on my previous comment about this install...the end result might look ok, I'm not so sure it will, but I think he will definately have sound and structual problems. I put only one 6" MB in my door, mounted to the panel and it gave me all sorts of problems. Rattles and little buzzes every now and then. It will get rebuilt with the driver mounted to the door itself before my next show. Again, just my two cents.


As far as just mounting to the actual plastic panel, I have built many panels this same way once I get the panels framed out, stretched, put back on the actual door and glassed (to help prevent warping) I then reinforce both the plastic panel and baffle and secure both to the actual door. Has not failed me yet. Would I have liked it to look a little different? Yeah def. But in order to still keep a decent amount of leg room for long drives since the truck is driven to shows all over the northeast , this worked out. The main goal of this install is to play very loud music.



bobditts said:


> Changes are coming to help aid the confusion. Until then we (the mods) wont be moving/deleting any of these threads until specific rules are set in place.


If you must delete the thread go ahead and do so. As I said earlier, maybe the install comming up in my Denali after this one is done will be more to your liking.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

bobditts said:


> Changes are coming to help aid the confusion. Until then we (the mods) wont be moving/deleting any of these threads until specific rules are set in place.


Hey Bob!,
I take it from your post, that ANT is considering a "Show Off Your Audio Install" type gallery?, that would be open to all types of installs... SQ, SQL, SPL
Don't get me wrong, I prefer SQ to anything else, and that is what I have based my shop around, but there is a large proportion of guys out there who "just want it loud!"
Let's give them somewhere, that is tightly moderated to avoid becoming another CA.com, so they can join in with DIYMA...

Just my 2 cents....

Mark


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> If you must delete the thread go ahead and do so. As I said earlier, maybe the install comming up in my Denali after this one is done will be more to your liking.


 
Like I mentioned earlier, this will not be deleted. Worse case, it will be moved to a more appropriate section (should an appropriate section be created). No worries bud.


----------



## Wayne-o (Oct 30, 2007)

I by far don’t build my car audio for true SQ…yet, but I am gearing up more and more towards that as time progresses. I do learn as go and through the various upgrades I am choosing and trying. I use a plethora of sites to gather information and choose my ideas from. I think most people are this way in this lifestyle. I think that as people continue on in the pursuit of their car audio experience the goals they set for themselves change. I don’t think that anyone should be slammed for potentially great work in the art of fabrication. I think critiquing someone’s build is fine. I think decimating anyone’s ideas and putting them down should not be accepted. I know I have been in a few heated threads where suggestions were asked and remarks were thrown out with little regard for the resulting outcome. This man could have a wild idea about this install that none have thought up yet, he could possibly be setting it up for varying speakers within that door to have limited frequencies giving him more control, one never knows until the finished product projected or produced. As he stated this is not a SQ install, give it time…you never know. I think the various snippets and putdowns that sometimes occur here by everyone leave a bad aftertaste for many. I personally believe also that this elitist mentality of SQ at first helps a community because it brings in dedicated car audio people to the forum…but as time passes everyone hears about it and wants the information that is here thereby growing the community without checks and balances till finally you have the haves and the have nots. This is currently where this forum in. its truly growing, but not totally in the direction of SQ only, it can’t actually only grow in SQ only. Not enough people want to participate in SQ only…this being a DIY environment people are going to try new things, cheap things, expensive things and off the wall ideas. Some will be SQ some will be SPL some will be SQSPL and some will be simply ‘SWEET LORD what is the hell is that Q’? I think that before anyone pisses in anyone else’s cheerios when it comes to their installs I believe that the ‘Mods’ need to speed up the ‘Rules and Regulations’ if you will. If you guys are going to use a set of guidelines so that people can then see them, read them and understand them and make an informed decision weather or not its truly worth posting or even belonging to this or any forum.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ DUDE! PARAGRAPHS!!!!


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

bob like other here, not all, but alot have never installed or been in a bay much less understand sound quality on the street=money in your pocket. 

its total ignorance on their part and as far as i am concerned if the real SQ guys want a seperate forum they should all divide the cost of running this site equally.

your work has always been good and if they dont know the whole truth they should keep their mouth shut and let the thread progress other than being a mod and continuously thread dumping. you figure he would know better


NeverEnuffBass said:


> As far as just mounting to the actual plastic panel, I have built many panels this same way once I get the panels framed out, stretched, put back on the actual door and glassed (to help prevent warping) I then reinforce both the plastic panel and baffle and secure both to the actual door. Has not failed me yet. Would I have liked it to look a little different? Yeah def. But in order to still keep a decent amount of leg room for long drives since the truck is driven to shows all over the northeast , this worked out. The main goal of this install is to play very loud music.
> 
> 
> 
> If you must delete the thread go ahead and do so. As I said earlier, maybe the install comming up in my Denali after this one is done will be more to your liking.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

quest51210 said:


> bob like other here, not all, but alot have never installed or been in a bay much less understand sound quality on the street=money in your pocket.
> 
> its total ignorance on their part and as far as i am concerned if the real SQ guys want a seperate forum they should all divide the cost of running this site equally.
> 
> your work has always been good and if they dont know the whole truth they should keep their mouth shut and let the thread progress other than being a mod and continuously thread dumping. you figure he would know better


Thanks man, appreciate it. 

At the shop I work at like 99% of our installs are stealthy, sq oriented systems. I really need to start bringing my camera in more often.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

i used to work at a major custom shop here in town after a total of 10 years in the business. i am in a completely different field now. we did musicians, nba players, actors, etc...same as you have. in fact you have given me a few pointers over the years even if you didnt know it. 

I have never commented on your work too much and dont know you from adam, but you had never been treated like an unexperienced dick up until now so i jumped in to help you out. hope you post more work!

you are a shops dream you are very versatile, people person, and have an attention to detail only a few here have. 



NeverEnuffBass said:


> Thanks man, appreciate it.
> 
> At the shop I work at like 99% of our installs are stealthy, sq oriented systems. I really need to start bringing my camera in more often.


----------



## MikeR. (May 2, 2008)

Poor guy. You guys just unloaded on his thread. 

I don't too much care what anyone thinks of my personal installs so why should you? I say do what you do and you'll learn from your mistakes


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

MikeR. said:


> Poor guy. You guys just unloaded on his thread.
> 
> I don't too much care what anyone thinks of my personal installs so why should you? I say do what you do and you'll learn from your mistakes


Have you actually read any of the previous pages??
Quset and I are the two sticking behind him!
People post here for comments and suggestions, so they expect others to reply...
If you don't care about your work, that's entirely up to you, but others do and want to show it off...

YOU, just unloaded in his thread.....

Mark


----------



## MikeR. (May 2, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Have you actually read any of the previous pages??


No I must admit, the tie rade's got a little boring so I skipped the last page.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

MikeR. said:


> No I must admit, the tie rade's got a little boring so I skipped the last page.


Shame... you missed probably the most important page...


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you guys are acting like elitist pricks.....douche bags, if you will.


Can you hear his system through your fawking modem? no? then shut the hell up in saying it's not a SQ build and doesn't belong here.



Carry on, I like seeing all installs, even if I think pillar pods, large format tweeters and kick-pods all look like ****!



Turborusty


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

dont share your opinion so much, the SS wil pm you a bunch of ******** and then hide behind you not being able to post a pm in public.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

turborusty, do you really need to hear it to realize that the soundstage and imaging will be completely off? are you telling me that having 4 midranges firing straight across down low into the side of your leg will have great SQ?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Turborusty said:


> Carry on, I like seeing all installs, even if I think pillar pods, large format tweeters and kick-pods all look like ****!
> Turborusty


I wonder where he has mounted his drivers?...

Mark


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I remember a vehicle that had 10" midbass's in the rear quarterpanels and you would have never known it.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

BigRed said:


> I remember a vehicle that had 10" midbass's in the rear quarterpanels and you would have never known it.


Cool! 
Any updates on your truck?
The last I read was cosmetics on the port actuator... but no pics!! 

Mark


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

bobditts said:


> turborusty, do you really need to hear it to realize that the soundstage and imaging will be completely off? are you telling me that having 4 midranges firing straight across down low into the side of your leg will have great SQ?


Not everything sounds like it looks, at a recent comp I did some judgeing at the best car by far had a front end that comprised of Morel 8" in the kicks pointing straight in (so at each other if the centre console wasn't there and a pair of Arvus tweeters in little pods on the dash top pointing straight up, and it did absolutely everything it was meant too, sounded great, despite logic teling you it should be beaming like buggery with the big 8's playing up to 3khz I believe, there was no denying it sounded excellent.


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> I wonder where he has mounted his drivers?...
> 
> Mark


all I stated was I think they're ugly.


Turborusty


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

BigRed said:


> I remember a vehicle that had 10" midbass's in the rear quarterpanels and you would have never known it.


I currently have 9" midbass in my front doors, soon to be 10"s and it sounds great. Midbass is omnidirectional so it really shouldnt matter where you install them, as long as panel vibrations are minimal as not to give their location away. 



Luke352 said:


> Not everything sounds like it looks, at a recent comp I did some judgeing at the best car by far had a front end that comprised of Morel 8" in the kicks pointing straight in (so at each other if the centre console wasn't there and a pair of Arvus tweeters in little pods on the dash top pointing straight up, and it did absolutely everything it was meant too, sounded great, despite logic teling you it should be beaming like buggery with the big 8's playing up to 3khz I believe, there was no denying it sounded excellent.


I have my 4" mids in my kicks pointing towards the center console. This is a proven location for great soundstage. However, 4 mids in your doors will not yield the same result.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

bobditts said:


> I currently have 9" midbass in my front doors, soon to be 10"s and it sounds great. Midbass is omnidirectional so it really shouldnt matter where you install them, as long as panel vibrations are minimal as not to give their location away.
> I have my 4" mids in my kicks pointing towards the center console. This is a proven location for great soundstage. However, 4 mids in your doors will not yield the same result.


Hi Bob,
Speaking of upgrades, what's happened to all your build upgrade posts? 
I haven't seen an update for quite a while now... the last I can remember was the 'glassing in the rear for some 8's? 

Apoligies to OP for off topic...

Mark


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

PMed


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

bobditts said:


> turborusty, do you really need to hear it to realize that the soundstage and imaging will be completely off? are you telling me that having 4 midranges firing straight across down low into the side of your leg will have great SQ?


I dunno. Have you heard the 7" door speakers (no tweeters) in my Jeep, which incidentally fire straight into my legs but somehow manage a decent soundstage with listenable treble. Goes against all conventional wisdom, but for the moment, it works.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Well here they are wrapped with lycra (similar to spandex) Just resined them and waiting for them to harden. Probably gonna call it quits for the night.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

OMG NO!!!

He has updates

wonder what the sq is like when he is done...i think someone should inform him again and again and again


----------



## steve671 (May 13, 2008)

Looking good bro, keep it up.


----------



## Liv2ride (May 12, 2008)

Dude that looks awesome man  !! do the staples go in easily in the mdf ?


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

One word of advice. Brace that huge baffle against the inner door skin somehow. It appears the baffle is suspended by the door trim. Four drivers of that size will push the plastic door trim around like ma sloppy hooker. If you a a brace from the baffle to the inner door skin this will stiffen things up. Preferably multiple bracing points...

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like you still have enough room to mold in a small map pocket .

Ge0


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think it's outside the box and innovative. Nice craftsmanship too. 

I have $20 for gas for you do drive over to Bob's house, open all your windows and blast that thing as loud as it goes at 3 AM. What a dick that guy is.  Bob, have you been taking "that's not SQ" lessons from the hated guys or what?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Those doors panels are being executed very nicely.

I just have to reinforce what Geo mentioned and suggest you brace the hell out of it once the initial first few layers are cured.

You want to incorporate the bracing into the panel as early as possible.

If you need some tips post it in the fabrication section so we can share proper techiniques for all.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

FoxPro5 said:


> I have $20 for gas for you do drive over to Bob's house, open all your windows and blast that thing as loud as it goes at 3 AM. What a dick that guy is.  Bob, have you been taking "that's not SQ" lessons from the hated guys or what?


Shoot from hip....no appologies. I like that.

And uh....I'll chip in another $20 in gas money.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> I just have to reinforce what Geo mentioned and suggest you brace the hell out of it once the initial first few layers are cured.
> 
> You want to incorporate the bracing into the panel as early as possible.
> 
> If you need some tips post it in the fabrication section so we can share proper techiniques for all.


Do you think he should brace the entire door panel to the actual door somehow??

I was thinking he might benefit from some cross braces like this: XXX across the back of the panel itself. If possible, he might even benefit from bracing the back of the magnets of the drivers, too??

What do the fab experts think?

Great project with lots of possibilities for brainstorming. Don't let a little "SQ" wannabe spoil your fun.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll chip in for another $20. 

BTW, I like the construction so far. i can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

Always a fan of fab theads! Keep it up!

I too will chip in $20 for gas...


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

quest51210 said:


> OMG NO!!!
> 
> He has updates
> 
> wonder what the sq is like when he is done...i think someone should inform him again and again and again





steve671 said:


> Looking good bro, keep it up.





Liv2ride said:


> Dude that looks awesome man  !! do the staples go in easily in the mdf ?





Ge0 said:


> One word of advice. Brace that huge baffle against the inner door skin somehow. It appears the baffle is suspended by the door trim. Four drivers of that size will push the plastic door trim around like ma sloppy hooker. If you a a brace from the baffle to the inner door skin this will stiffen things up. Preferably multiple bracing points...
> 
> Ge0





Ge0 said:


> Looks like you still have enough room to mold in a small map pocket .
> 
> Ge0





FoxPro5 said:


> I think it's outside the box and innovative. Nice craftsmanship too.
> 
> I have $20 for gas for you do drive over to Bob's house, open all your windows and blast that thing as loud as it goes at 3 AM. What a dick that guy is.  Bob, have you been taking "that's not SQ" lessons from the hated guys or what?





GlasSman said:


> Those doors panels are being executed very nicely.
> 
> I just have to reinforce what Geo mentioned and suggest you brace the hell out of it once the initial first few layers are cured.
> 
> ...





GlasSman said:


> Shoot from hip....no appologies. I like that.
> 
> And uh....I'll chip in another $20 in gas money.





FoxPro5 said:


> Do you think he should brace the entire door panel to the actual door somehow??
> 
> I was thinking he might benefit from some cross braces like this: XXX across the back of the panel itself. If possible, he might even benefit from bracing the back of the magnets of the drivers, too??
> 
> ...





alphakenny1 said:


> I'll chip in for another $20.
> 
> BTW, I like the construction so far. i can't wait to see the finished product.





DiamondFanatic said:


> Always a fan of fab theads! Keep it up!
> 
> I too will chip in $20 for gas...



Thanks everyone for appreciating the work & the suggestions. I don't think Bob would like hearing 4 RE MT 15's with 12,000 watts on them at 3am. But instead of chipping in for gas you all can chip in so i can finish the build and you all can see more fabrication work  thanks again guys.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

FWIW - I think the work you've done looks very nice. As long as it sounds the way you wanted, then it is a winner. Maybe that is just "me".


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

i got $50 in gas money for a demo at bobtitts place


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The fab looks great so far. I like how you incorporated them into the door. Can't wait to see some more progress on this. I would reccomd some bracing also. Reading before it sounds like you have done this enough times you have it covered though.

Keep the good fab work coming.




Bob chill out. The days of this being a SQ only forum are over, no matter how much many do not like the direction DIYMA has taken, me included, we cannot change it. Everyone else has figured out what DIYMA is now, get on board and stop the crap. Bob welcome to ca.com part II.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

quest51210 said:


> i got $50 in gas money for a demo at bobtitts place


 at 3am


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

FoxPro5 said:


> Bob, have you been taking "that's not SQ" lessons from the hated guys or what?


Nope Ive been learning from kenny bania, er i mean b-squad, err ......wait, they are the same?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

bobditts said:


> Nope Ive been learning from kenny bania, er i mean b-squad, err ......wait, they are the same?


are you saying what i think you are saying? you have no right to make such accusations or claims. that should have not have been posted at all or kept via pm's.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> are you saying what i think you are saying? you have no right to make such accusations or claims. that should have not have been posted at all or kept via pm's.


 
there is no harm in calling an ugly baby ugly.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=440660#post440660


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

WHOA!!

Don't you guys think you have hijacked the OP's thread long enough?

The lot of you need to grow up!

Let him get back to what he was trying to do, and show off his door build!!

Mark


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> WHOA!!
> 
> Don't you guys think you have hijacked the OP's thread long enough?
> 
> ...


 
thats why I redirected to the other thread Anywho.... That is going to be one heavy door panel. I know some people have told you that you should brace the panel for strength, but no one asked you if you already had that in mind. What are your plans?


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

do what you do man, forget bobstitts.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> I feel that this is an Install Gallery, meant to showcase peoples installs regardless of SQL or SPL. Personally, I look forward to reading these peoples install threads and it is a huge inspiration to get new ideas and talk about current install issues. I say keep the installs section open, and leave the DIYaudio sections to the SQ discussions.


Couldn't agree more. Its an "install gallery". Its great to see the techniques used for the "installations" whatever they may be focused on.

I agree with you bob about mounting the baffles to the door.

I'm following along though. Interesting install


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

bobditts said:


> I know some people have told you that you should brace the panel for strength, but no one asked you if you already had that in mind. What are your plans?


Actually he already made comments on how he has done this in the past and it will be braced.

Bob you must have gotten to wrapped up in arguing you know everything to have noticed.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> As far as just mounting to the actual plastic panel, I have built many panels this same way once I get the panels framed out, stretched, put back on the actual door and glassed (to help prevent warping) I then reinforce both the plastic panel and baffle and secure both to the actual door. Has not failed me yet. Would I have liked it to look a little different? Yeah def. But in order to still keep a decent amount of leg room for long drives since the truck is driven to shows all over the northeast , this worked out.



Just for you Bob^^^^^ from earlier in the thread.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

he does this alot and ignores everyone until he sticks his foot in his mouth, again, again, and again


Genxx said:


> Actually he already made comments on how he has done this in the past and it will be braced.
> 
> Bob you must have gotten to wrapped up in arguing you know everything to have noticed.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Genxx said:


> Just for you Bob^^^^^ from earlier in the thread.


I was asking HOW he is going to brace it


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

To OP...
Thanks for sharing 

As for most of the rest of the thread...
this is pretty bad man...
I think I lost a lot of faith today


----------



## Wayne-o (Oct 30, 2007)

....


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I planned on having these ready for paint by today... I was gonna spend all weekend on them but spent most of time getting drunk and going to bbq's instead. One needs a little more filling and the other one needs to be filled completely. I used duramix 40/40 to blend the edges together as body filler would not hold to the panel well. I then also used the 40/40 to shave my ashtray and 2 switches.









40/40 on the edges

















Little more mud and sanding and we can go to paint.








Ah the 40/40









Panel that I shaved the ashtray and 2 switches on. Forgot to grab a pic of it filled but basically just 40/40'd the holes after I taped up the front of them









Mid and Beyma tweet sitting next to my old Memphis tweet









Ginormous tweet


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

I have my 4" mids in my kicks pointing towards the center console. This is a proven location for great soundstage. However, 4 mids in your doors will not yield the same result.[/QUOTE]


Bob- just out of curiosity, how do you know what it's going to sound like? Have you heard it yet? 

Like someone else already said- how do you, or any of us for that matter, know what he is going to do with the rest of his install? We don't.

Let the man show off his work like the rest of us do.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

DJSPANKY said:


> Bob- just out of curiosity, how do you know what it's going to sound like? Have you heard it yet?
> 
> Like someone else already said- how do you, or any of us for that matter, know what he is going to do with the rest of his install? We don't.
> 
> Let the man show off his work like the rest of us do.


Psst! Hey Spanky!

*bobditts
Banned
Last Activity: 09-22-2008
*


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bobditts is still here... but I am not telling what his name is not... grade school stuff... you know... I know something you dont know and Im not going to tell you!


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

DJSPANKY said:


> I have my 4" mids in my kicks pointing towards the center console. This is a proven location for great soundstage. However, 4 mids in your doors will not yield the same result.



Bob- just out of curiosity, how do you know what it's going to sound like? Have you heard it yet? 

Like someone else already said- how do you, or any of us for that matter, know what he is going to do with the rest of his install? We don't.

Let the man show off his work like the rest of us do.[/QUOTE]

This truck wasn't being built for great sound quality. Its just meant to get loud, compete in car shows as well as DB Drag. Its been forever since I've updated this. Truck still isn't done unfortunately but the door panels are primed and ready for texture and paint


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

When you say textured, are you going to be giving the panel grain like leather? If so, do share the process, please.... Also, the panel "got bass" what was used to make the lettering?

This may not be an SQ build and completely in the opposite direction but many of the techniques are well worth being subscribed. I'm rather enjoying reading and following this thread.


----------



## Erotomania (Feb 2, 2009)

I wonder what happened to this?

Anyway, As for the debate to how they would sound...I'll tell you, that picture was from our durango build, they sounded like crap..Total crap...Then you opened the doors and you'd swear there was a concert in the parking lot.

There were 3 6.5" speakers in each rear door, and 6 behind the sub box also.

Just in case any were still wondering. I couldn't imagine his would sound any better or worse than mine. Speaker quality has little to do with anything when they cancel eachother/fire directly into the seat.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Erotomania said:


> I wonder what happened to this?
> 
> Anyway, As for the debate to how they would sound...I'll tell you, that picture was from our durango build, they sounded like crap..Total crap...Then you opened the doors and you'd swear there was a concert in the parking lot.
> 
> ...


Any more pics of that truck?

All the speakers on my panels clear the seats. As I said earlier in the thread, sound quality doesn't matter on this build. Most of the time music will be played at car shows with the doors open.


----------



## Emilio Eltz (May 28, 2009)

good job man


----------



## Erotomania (Feb 2, 2009)

I've got more pictures, but I think thats enough...maybe too much.
22 6.5s
4x15" T3 audio TSS's
2 Memphis 4K's
2 Memphis 4.125s
Batteries, Ohio Gen alt. 
150spl legal term lab at 39hz? If i remember correctly?

Its no where near the same now, and is about to change again. The only change staying is the wall..Its now walled off at the C pillar, steel welded cage around the enclosure, 4x18" holes, center port at 28hz.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks good. I thought about doing my doors just like the pods you made. SRT-4 seats?


----------



## Erotomania (Feb 2, 2009)

Momo Speed? They're a few years back. I was surprised to see your doors so close in design. Then again, its about the only way to cram a bunch of speakers in the door haha. Our build was a bit of a disappointment, it was like a half-way there SPL vehicle. Not enough time when into tuning and testing to really achieve high numbers. It was a head turner, and it was a really loud street set up. We always won best install, phat install etc, locally we placed well in SPL because the build put us in a class with virtually no competition which was no fun.

Are you shooting for straight up SPL? If so I'm more curious to see your progress and numbers! We competed next to a few other pretty wild durangos but none got louder than ours, and ours were nothing next to a arsenal of tahoes.

Durango pictures by Erotomania90 - Photobucket

I don't want to clutter your build with more pictures, but that's its current status. Wasn't built by me or the others who built the previous system, t3 audio built it as it is. It looks pretty cool in pictures, but the details make it hideous, so t3 is goin' in the dumpster and onto a complete tear down, redo, again. If you're really into your durango, I hope that engine gives you a stiffy too...500hp all day!


----------

